# What music are you listening to.....continued



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Michael


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

KT Tunstall- minature desasters.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Vanessa Carlton - 1000 Miles


----------



## Crazy (Jul 9, 2005)

System of a Down - Old School Hollywood


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Coooool song 8)


Coldplay - A Rush of Blood to the Head


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

Bowling for soup- Ohio......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


Ill never tire of this 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

any chance you can send me the america fuck yeah song CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Ill upload it for all to enjoy!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

thanks hun


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Depeche Mode - Personal Jesus


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

Hit the Lights - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2005)

No Remorse - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 10, 2005)

Something Corporate - Fall


----------



## Crazy (Jul 11, 2005)

Radio/Video - System of a Down


I never tire of this new album of theirs (Mezmerize)... if the second part of the 2 cd set (Hypnotize) is this good, I'll go crazy with all the good music floating around


----------



## trackend (Jul 11, 2005)

Minnie the Moocha Cab Calloway's 1930 recording


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Crazy said:


> Radio/Video - System of a Down
> 
> 
> I never tire of this new album of theirs (Mezmerize)... if the second part of the 2 cd set (Hypnotize) is this good, I'll go crazy with all the good music floating around




I agree, its a cracking album. Violent Pornography and Cigaro are my personal favourites. 8)


Something Corporate - I want to Save You


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Show Me How To Live [re-mix] - Audioslave and T-Ray


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

James Blunt- Wisemen.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Invisible City - The Wallflowers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 11, 2005)

James Blunt- tears and rain.......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Josephine - The Wallflowers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Danger Zone


----------



## evangilder (Jul 11, 2005)

I think you meant Kenny Loggins for that one, CC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes, I did


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Guerilla Radio - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Lightning Seeds - Perfect


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 11, 2005)

Catch-22- Dear Sergio


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

Three Marlenas - The Wallflowers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 11, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Promise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

A Question of Heaven - Iced Earth


----------



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2005)

God Don't Make Lonely Girls - The Wallflowers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2005)

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## Crazy (Jul 12, 2005)

"Solitaire" by No Use For A Name just ended

"Can't Repeat" by The Offspring just started


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - I want to save you


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Super Stupid - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

America, Fuck yeah!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

One Man Army - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess (Dont worry, its more manly than you think  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

Europe- The Final Countdown


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

We believe you, CC...

Call Me a Dog - Temple of the Dog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Killing in the name of


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

It's called "Killing in the Name" - there's no "Of" in the title.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

You sure? Everywhere Ive looked has the of at the end.


Rage Against the Machine - People of the Sun


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Loud Love - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 12, 2005)

James Blunt- So long jimmy.......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm sorry, you must be right, CC - not like I don't have the album that the song is off and it says "Killing in the Name" on the back. Rage Against the Machine must be wrong.   

The Load-Out - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Nah pD I wasnt implying that  When I got the song it was just Killing in the Name but when I looked up the lyrics it had to of on the end. Ill remove it... 

Something Corporate - Fall


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

The lyrics are "Killing in the name of..." but the song is called "Killing in the Name" - just don't go to any Audioslave concerts.  

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

I dont intend to 


Something Corporate - Hurricane


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Kickstand - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - Good News


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

White, Discussion - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## Crazy (Jul 12, 2005)

Soldier Side, by System of a Down


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Waitress - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Metallica - Blackened


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

6th Avenue Heartache - The Wallflowers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Metallica - Blitzkreig


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Deep Enough - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 12, 2005)

Blur- She's So High


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - To The End


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Bulls on Parade - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2005)

2 Minutes to Midnight - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Thanks For the Venom


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Life - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

My Chemical Romance - Hang 'em High


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

Selling the Drama - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

My girlfriend has just sent me some Sugarcult...I like 


Sugarcult - Lost in you


----------



## plan_D (Jul 12, 2005)

A Little Bitter - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 12, 2005)

Sugarcult - Counting Stars


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Bon Jovi - Living on a Prayer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 13, 2005)

i love that song!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Thin Air - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i love that song!



Who doesnt, its amazing.


U2 - Vertigo


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Me, I don't. 

Josephine - The Wallflowers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Alice Cooper - Poison


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, you questioned who doesn't love that song - and I don't. So, there's your answer. 

Redneck Friend - Jackson Browne


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Alter Bridge - In Loving Memory


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Seven Nation Army - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## plan_D (Jul 13, 2005)

Highway to Hell - AC/DC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 13, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - The Places You Have Come To Fear The Most


----------



## Crazy (Jul 13, 2005)

Superman, by Goldfinger


----------



## Crippen (Jul 13, 2005)

Jeff Buckley......... Grace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Bruce Springsteen - Born In The USA


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Deep Enough - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Clutch - Mercury


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Flow - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Warmth Of The Sand


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Hunger Strike - Temple of the Dog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Charlie Daniels - Still In Saigon


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Call Me a Dog - Temple of the Dog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Theme


----------



## plan_D (Jul 14, 2005)

Wooden Jesus - Temple of the Dog


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 14, 2005)

Head Automatica - Please Please Please (Young Hollywood)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 15, 2005)

The A-Team Theme Song  (1.5mb File download link)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Got Me Wrong - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> The A-Team Theme Song  (1.5mb File download link)



Sweet.... 


Dashboard Confessional - Warmth of the Sand


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Automatic Flowers - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Def Leppard - Armageddon It


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello Oskar - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Let You Down - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

You Are the World - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Muse - House Of The Rising Sun


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

10,000 Years (Peace is Now) - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Rammstein - Feuer Frei


----------



## plan_D (Jul 15, 2005)

Sour Girl - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Starsailor - Way To Fall


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Bubbles - Liquor and Whores


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Sugarcult - Counting stars


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2005)

War Themes Royal Marines Band


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Playing With The Boys


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

The Righteous Brothers - You've Lost That Loving Feeling


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

Queen- Fat bottomed girls...........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

The Cardigans - "My Favourite Game"

8)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Be Yourself - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

Queen- Don't Stop me Now, one of my all time favourites.......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

The Worm - Audioslave


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

Outkast - So Fresh, So Clean


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Man or Animal - Audioslave


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

N.W.A. - Fuck Tha Police


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Warmth Of The Sand


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Yesterday to Tomorrow - Audioslave


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

Tomoyasu Hotei - Battle Without Honor or Humanity


You know, the Kill Bill song.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

No I don't because I've never seen Kill Bill!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

REM- the great beyond........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

Here ya go, then.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

#1 Zero - Audioslave. 

I'll listen to that...thing...later.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Playing With The Boys


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

I bet you play with the boys - don't you CC?  

The Curse - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Yes, yes I do 


Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Plug in Baby? Is that your girlfriend? 

Get Born Again - AiC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Violent Pornography? Been making that with your plug in baby? 

Bleed Together - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Hmmm, Freebird? Is that your... ... I've got nothing.  


Come Together - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

I was actually Listening to Goo Goo Dolls - Iris at that point, but how easy would that have been! 

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

You bastard!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Why yes, yes I am... 8)


----------



## Crazy (Jul 16, 2005)

"Float On" by Modest Mouse just ended...

"Third Planet" by Modest Mouse just began


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Bombtrack - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

AC/DC - Squealer


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

Your Time Has Come - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Anthem


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

Yesterday to Tommorow - Audioslave


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

Elton John- Crocodile Rock..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - Warmth of the Sand


----------



## plan_D (Jul 17, 2005)

Settle for Nothing - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

America- Horse with no name.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Paul Hardcastle - 19


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2005)

Wow, CC, haven't heard that one in a while!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Me neither1 I just "Re-Discovered it" so to speak.

My Chemical Romance - Early Sunsets over Monroeville


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

Cutting crew- died in your arms tonight......


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2005)

Burden in My Hand - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## Crippen (Jul 19, 2005)

Listening to Kaisar Chiefs - Employment.
Talking of which:

The Mercury awards list is out today:
> The Magic Numbers
> M.I.A
> Polar Bear
> Kaisar Chiefs
> Maximo Park
> HARD -Fi
> KT Tunstall
> Bloc Party
> Seth Lakeman
> Coldplay
> Anthony and the Johnsons
> The Go! Team

Anyone out there like any of these, or have a favourite.
I like the Kaisar Chiefs, but doubt if they will win. Any views? or is there anyone who you feel should be in the list but isnt?

Any new obscure or up and coming bands in other countries that we should know about?????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 19, 2005)

Other than Cold Play and Maximo Park which are 2 bands that I do not like I have not heard of any of them. Sorry


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

They're all dump that's why!  

Wake up - Rage Against the Machine. 


"Daughter" - heavy, Adler?  It's a great song!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Listening to Kaisar Chiefs - Employment.
> Talking of which:
> 
> The Mercury awards list is out today:
> ...



Bloc Party, Coldplay and Kaiser Cheifs are great. The others I either havent heard of or I think suck  Something Corporate, Dashboard Confessional, Brand New and Matchbook Romance should be there. Great bands.


Bright Eyes - Haligh, Haligh, a lie, Haligh


----------



## Crazy (Jul 20, 2005)

Sad Statue - System of a Down


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Waste Of Paint


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Artificial Red - Mad Season


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Bombtrack - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

plan_D said:


> They're all dump that's why!
> 
> Wake up - Rage Against the Machine.
> 
> ...



Heavy Metal is just my favorite music but I like all kinds of rock and I really like Pearl Jam.

Right now I have Ozzy and Lita Ford - Close my Eyes Forever


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Something Corporate - 21 and Invincible


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Another Brick in the Wall - Korn


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Something Corporate - Fall


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Drown Me Slowly - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Bang your Head - Quiet Riot


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Unglued - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

King Nothing - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Indifference - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Staind - So Far Away


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

5 Minutes Alone - Pantera


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Naked Sunday - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Staind - Outside


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

Put You Down - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Gimme a chance for my song to finish! 

*Waits...*

*Hmmmmmm...*

*Scratch scratch*

*5 secs.....*

Ah here we go.

Europe - The Final Countdown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Emporor - OF BLINDNESS SUBSEQUENT SEERS


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Evanescence - Going Under


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Wicked Games - HIM


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Ace of Spades - Motorhead


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Great Apache song 8)


Evanescence - Everybody's Fool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

What Apache song?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Ace Of Spades - You just have to imagine Apache's in action, soundtracked by that song and it send shivers up your spine.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

I have a good video I will try and post it on here sometime but it is a Army Aviation video using Apaches, Kiowas, and Blackhawks to the song Thunder from AC/DC. Actually just go to www.grouchymedia.com (I think that is where I got it).


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

YEah ive got that on my computer, great video 8)

Evanescence - Imaginery


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Am I Evil - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Evanescence - Taking Over Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 20, 2005)

Fairies Where Boots - Black Sabbath


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Men Without Hats - The Safety Dance


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Juke Box Hero - Foreigner


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Dashboard Confessional - The Only Gift That I Need


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Metallica - Whiskey In The Jar


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

The Italian National Anthem 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Dancing in the Dark - Bruce Springsteen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Queen - Dont Stop Me Now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Trapped Under Ice - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 22, 2005)

Awake - Godsmack


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Youth Gone Wild- Skid Row

(Sebastion Bach is one of my favorite vocalists)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Really? Why?  
All he does is screech.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Screech? He does way more than that. His range, vibrato and ability to hold a note is incredible. Not only that, he sounds as good live as he does on the album. Not many vocalists sound real good live. He can hold a note without vibrato that doesn't even waver off tone.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmm. Shows what I know then. Of course, I was never big into Skid Row anyway.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 22, 2005)

Midnight Special - Johnny Rivers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 22, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Easy/Lucky/Free


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Hmmm. Shows what I know then. Of course, I was never big into Skid Row anyway.



I liked them like other bands of their time when it was big. My wife re-introduced me to Skid Row a few years ago and that is when I really noticed the vocal talent. Some of the lesser known tunes really show his voice off better.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 22, 2005)

Eddie Vedder, Chris Cornell and Scott Weiland are all awesome live! Cornell is a big edgy, he does have his bad days sometimes but at Manchester when I saw him - he was awesome, much better than on the albums. 

Renegades of Funk - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## evangilder (Jul 22, 2005)

Chris Cornell is another standout to me. Great voice. I haven't heard Weiland or Vedder live though. I have heard good and bad with Eddie Vedder. Could be having an off night.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

i'm watching the cricket at the moment.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

I watched about 5 mins of it just now, talk about boring 


Dashboard Confessional - Warmth of the Sand


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

it's not booring........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

If I wanna see people hit balls with bats Ill watch Detroit CCTV footage at midnight.


Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Soundgarden - The Day I Tried To Live


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

Erh...


...you're listening to Soundgarden? I see we've introduced you to decent music then.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Hell yeah. If lots of people like it, then it must be worth a look. 

But for now, back to the emo 

Dashboard Confessional - For Justin


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

Not a lot of people in Britain like it 'cos they're all scum and don't have a clue. Here's some other bands you might like, if you like Soundgarden:

Audioslave, Temple of the Dog, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, Wallflowers, Our Lady Peace, Live, Stone Temple Pilots, Screaming Trees...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah I like Audioslave. Have troble finding their songs though cos I have scabby means of finding songs. Ill look around for the others.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 23, 2005)

If you PM me your e-mail address, I could send you a few since I have 'em ALL!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

AC/DC - For Those About To Rock


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Billy Idol - White Wedding


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

AC/DC - Highway To Hell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Bright Eyes - Haligh, Haligh, A lie, Haligh


----------



## Crazy (Jul 24, 2005)

Radio/Video - System of a Down


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2005)

Franz Ferdinand- Dark of the matinee..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Skidrow fricken ruled back in the day. I loved there music and the concerts were great.

The best vocalists in my opinion are and not in any given order: Scott Weiland, James Hetfield, Chris Cornell (yes I will give you that one pD even though I am not a big Audioslave fan), Billy Corgan, Eddie Vedar, and Bruce Dickenson.

Right now I got Bullet with Butterfly Wings by Smashing Pumpkins.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Something Corporate - Me and the Moon


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Creeping Death - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

Sugarcult - Hate Every Beautiful Day


----------



## Hot Space (Jul 25, 2005)

Song 2 - Blur 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (Jul 26, 2005)

In Hiding - Pearl Jam


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome to Paradise- Green Day


----------



## Crazy (Jul 26, 2005)

Question Mark - Noise Ordinance

 (It's a song my band is writing, I'm listening to the MIDI now...)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Doesn't sound too bad!


----------



## Crazy (Jul 26, 2005)

Any advice would be welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

that's pretty good, but i'd take out that opening bit, i sounds a bit odd lol, like i say apart from that it's very good.........


----------



## Hot Space (Jul 26, 2005)

Crazy said:


> Question Mark - Noise Ordinance
> 
> (It's a song my band is writing, I'm listening to the MIDI now...)



Oi!!!!!! Where the bloody hell have you been ya lazy git  

Hot Space


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

SOunds pretty good. Who writes your music?


----------



## Crazy (Jul 26, 2005)

Our vocalist and myself


Oi HS! How've you been m8!?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep it up, man. You are doing well with it. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Bombtrack - Rage Against the Machine

Good shit, Crazy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

Elton John- Saturday night's alright for fighting.........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

My Wave - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

Elton John- bennie and the jets...........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Angel on My Bike - The Wallflowers


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

Elton john- someone saved my life tonight........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Social Parasite - Alice in Chains


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 27, 2005)

Drinking For 11- Mad Caddies


----------



## Pisis (Jul 27, 2005)

What they actually play in the pub... Besides that also to Classic FM.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

Lightning Crashes - Live


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 28, 2005)

Last December - Iced Earth


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Something Corporate - As You Sleep


----------



## plan_D (Jul 28, 2005)

Oi, DD (intentional), what Audioslave songs have you got?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

I am the Highway, Cochise, Like a Stone and a live version of Seven Nation Army...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Less Than Jake- Automatic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Spin Doctors - Two Princes


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Green Day- Last Ride In


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

Bowling for soup- shut up and smile........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 28, 2005)

Okay


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


This Is my faveourite song of all time, its epic.


----------



## Crazy (Jul 29, 2005)

Sugar We're Goin' Down by Fall Out Boy just ended

Tusk by Fleetwood Mac just began


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

Meat Loaf- took the words right out of my mouth.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Audioslave - I am the Highway


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2005)

Joe Satriani- Circles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Brand New - Play Crack The Sky


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Listening to:
In The Wake of The Swollen Goat, by Clutch..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Brand New - Failure by Design


----------



## marconi (Jul 29, 2005)

Nightwish-Deep Silent Complete


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Evanescence - Whisper


----------



## plan_D (Jul 29, 2005)

Gasoline - Audioslave


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Evanescence - My Immortal (Acoustic)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

I just found this. They're an AC/DC tribute band from British Columbia that call themselves BC/DC. 

I thought it was funny. 

http://www.bcdc.ca/


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

hehe, Only in Canada will you see a band advertising on the back of a Zamboni!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Audioslave - Cochise


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Blood on My Hands - Demons and Wizards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

The White Stripes - I Just Dont Know What To Do With Myself


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

Where Not Going to Take it - Twisted Sister


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

REM- the great beyond.........


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Something Corporate - Ruthless


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

Did you get my e-mail, CC!?!

Get Right - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Nope? When did you send it? What one did you send it to? I havent had any emails in days 

Something Corporate - Globes and Maps


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

You tit! That minibloke one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I havent got it


----------



## plan_D (Aug 2, 2005)

F*ckin' hell, I'll send it again sometime tommorow. 

Sleep Now in the Fire - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Pisis (Aug 2, 2005)

Dark Blue World Soundtrack


----------



## trackend (Aug 2, 2005)

Bloody GT4 on a playstation that a guy is playing next to me


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

Superunknown - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Rocket Queen - Guns N Roses


----------



## plan_D (Aug 3, 2005)

I Wish I Felt Nothing - The Wallflowers


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2005)

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Champagne for my real friends, real pain for my sham friends


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2005)

Avril Lavigne - Fall To Pieces


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2005)

Bloody Kisses - Type O Negative


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Something Corporate - Punk Rock Princess


----------



## me262 (Aug 6, 2005)

moby: play, the whole album!!!!!( over and over again)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Phantom Planet - California


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

The Trooper - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2005)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Dont Close Your Eyes - Kix


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - I've Got a Dark Alley and a Bad Idea That Says You Should Shut Your Mouth


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Fade to Black - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Seven Minutes in Heaven


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Out of Exile - Audioslave

I sent that e-mail again, CC. Did you get it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Radiohead - No Surprises


No I didnt. The only emails ive had in the last 2 days are from Amazon.


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2005)

Tracy chapman fast car


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony


----------



## GT (Aug 8, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine
Bad Religion
Los Lonely Boys
Norah Jones
Lit
The Mooney Suzuki
The Go Getters
Django Reinhardt
Roxy Music
Los Zafiros
Hellacopters
Soundgarden
Candlemass
Hives
Blissful

Cheers


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

All at once? Christ almighty, that must be like...a noise. 

Laughing out Loud - The Wallflowers


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

LoopTroop - Misc Burned


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Something Corporate - Down


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2005)

God Don't Make Lonely Girls - The Wallflowers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Phantom Planet - California


----------



## plan_D (Aug 9, 2005)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

U2 - Vertigo


----------



## Erich (Aug 9, 2005)

Lutz Kirchhof : The Renaissance Lute


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Shortest Straw - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - A Little Less Sixteen Candles, A Little More "Touch Me"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Detroit Rock City - Kiss


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

6th Avenue Heartache by The Wallflowers has just finished and now it's...

...Settle for Nothing - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump or Comeback of the Year.

The titles of these songs are totally random


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

But...are the songs good?

The Beauty of Gray - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Hell yeah, I wouldnt be listening otherwise would I 


SR-71 - In My Mind


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Tainted Love - My Ruin


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

Iris - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

SR-71 - Alive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Brackish - Kittie


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Sugarcult - Counting Stars


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 12, 2005)

Ace of Spades - Drain STH.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Freedom - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Bon Jovi - Living On A Prayer


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Brand New - Jude Law and a Semester Abroad


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Dancehall Mixing Set by Dj Kaya

Mc Orion DJ Wich vs. Hugo Toxxx Marpo - The Beef


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

SR-71 - Politically Correct


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Birth Ritual - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

SR-71 - Non-Toxic


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

SR-71 - Go Away


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Killing Fields - Slayer


----------



## Crippen (Aug 13, 2005)

Foo Fighters ..... In Your Honour Album


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Smells like Children - Marilyn Manson


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Antonín Dvořák's Symphony No. 9 in E Minor, Op. 95 "From The New World" - Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. by Zdeněk Košler


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Maurice Ravel / George Bizet - Various Symphonies


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Slovak Philharmonic Orchestra, dir. by Zdeněk Košler

*1) Symfonie n. 38 D dur "Aus Prag"*
_I. Adagio, Allegro
II. Andante
III. Finale, Presto_

*2) Symfonie n. 35 D dur "Haffners"*
_I. Allegro con spirito
II. Andante
III. Menuetto
IV. Finale, Presto_

*3) Symfonie n. 30 D dur*
_I. Molto allegro
II. Andantino con moto
III. Menuetto
IV. Presto_


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Duke Ellington - Take The "A" Train


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Benny Goodman - His Jazz Classics (incl. Stompin' At the Savoy, Tiger Rag, Runnin' Wild, MoonGlow, Avalon, other of his classics...  )


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Louis Armstrong - What A Wonderful World


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Du Hasst - Ramstein


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

Joseph Haydn - Symphony No. 84 and No. 85


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Straight Out of Line - Godsmack


----------



## Pisis (Aug 14, 2005)

..:::New Orleans Jazz:::..


----------



## JCS (Aug 14, 2005)

Mayhem - Necrolust


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 14, 2005)

Motorbreath - Metallica


----------



## plan_D (Aug 14, 2005)

Distance - Cake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 15, 2005)

Metal Heart - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Pisis (Aug 15, 2005)

Bob Marley - Soul Shake Down Party


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 15, 2005)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams- Green Day


----------



## plan_D (Aug 15, 2005)

Getaway Car - Audioslave


----------



## Crippen (Aug 17, 2005)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## plan_D (Aug 17, 2005)

Slither (accoustic) - Velvet Revolver (Live on K-Rock)


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 18, 2005)

Austin Powers theme tune


----------



## Pisis (Aug 18, 2005)

Benny Goodman - King of Swing


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 18, 2005)

Good choice Pisis, can't beat a bit of swing now and then!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 18, 2005)

I love Jazz, Blues and Swing - Benny Goodman, Dizzie Gillespie, Miles Davis, Duke Ellington, Glenn Miller, Herbie Hancock, Dave Brubeck, Louis Armstrong, Count Basie......... 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 18, 2005)

Miles Davis, John Coltrane and Charlie Parker are my favourites, I should listen to them more than I do to help my improvistion get better ( I'm a saxophonist in my spare time)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Something Corporate - I Woke Up In A Car


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

Green Day- Are We The Waiting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Whatsername is my favourite Green Day song 8) St. Jimmy is pretty cool too.


New Found Glory - Whiskey Rose


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

Basket Case is my favourite Green Day song

Reel Big Fish- Beer


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

I havent actually heard any other Green Day songs other that the ones on American Idiot. 


New Found Glory - That Thing You Do


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

You must know Basket Case, it's the one everybody knows

The Shadows- Apache


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

Jesus Christ Pose - Soundgarden.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

I dont know it  I might know it if I hear it.

Something Corporate - Cavanaugh Park


----------



## Pisis (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm a saxophonist in my spare time - I know - your www 

Elephantman - Misc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Something Corporate - Walking By


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 22, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- She Has A Girlfriend Now


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

RX Bandits - Analog Boy

Been listening to a lot of Drive-Thru records recently.. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 22, 2005)

Head Creeps - AiC


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 22, 2005)

Phantom Planet - California, The Bravery - An Honest Mistake, My Chemical Romance - Helena, Fall Out Boy - Sugar, We're Goin' Down, and Ram Jam - Black Betty. In that order.  8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

I applaud your music choice GrG, I have all of those on my comp 8) 796 songs and stil growing.

A - Nothing


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 23, 2005)

Madness- Baggy Trousers


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

Finch - Apologetic Theory


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

The Dam at Otter Creek - Live


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

John Cage - 4'33". 4 mins 33 secs of pure silence...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 23, 2005)

Love Me Do - The Beatles


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

SR-71 - Alive


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Laughing out Loud - The Wallflowers. 

Soundgarden did a cover of John Lennon and Yoko Ono's two minutes of silence, but they only covered Lennon's part so it's one minute


----------



## Crippen (Aug 23, 2005)

very funny .

The Wallflowers is that Bob Dylans son?


Listening to a spot of 'Muse'


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

The guitarist/singer is Jakob Dylan, yes. Not the whole lot of The Wallflowers though, since there's four of them!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2005)

Damien Rice- Volcanos.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 23, 2005)

Cream- Crossroads


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Black Hole Sun - Soundgarden


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 23, 2005)

Helena - My Chemical Romance (again), followed by Coldplay - Clocks

Speaking of Helena, who agrees with me that the video is weird?

*Edit - Speaking of music collections, I have 553 songs on my computer, and 525 on my iPod, but many on my iPod aren't on my computer since I took them off my friend's computer.*


----------



## plan_D (Aug 23, 2005)

Sex and Violence - Stone Temple Pilots, just finished. 

It's now; All in Suit - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Helena - My Chemical Romance (again), followed by Coldplay - Clocks
> 
> Speaking of Helena, who agrees with me that the video is weird?
> 
> *Edit - Speaking of music collections, I have 553 songs on my computer, and 525 on my iPod, but many on my iPod aren't on my computer since I took them off my friend's computer.*



It is weird. Cool, but weird 

Daniel Powter - Bad Day


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

Yellow Ledbetter - Pearl Jam (Live at Benaroya Hall)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Foo Fighters - Have a Cigar


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

Heaven Beside You - AiC


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Funeral For A Friend - History


----------



## plan_D (Aug 24, 2005)

Township Rebellion - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Early November - All We Ever Needed


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 24, 2005)

Razorlight- Golden Touch


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 24, 2005)

The Killers - Under The Gun 8)


----------



## Erich (Aug 24, 2005)

more Deutsche Laute Musik. Great with a glas of Weiße Wein and a beutiful blonde babe '


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Fistful of Steel


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

Big Dumb Rocket - Our Lady Peace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet Euphoria - Chris Cornell


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

The Starting Line - Cheek to Cheek


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

God Am - AiC 

Amazing song, got banned in America when it was released as a single. Religious people, got to hate them...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Bon Jovi - Living on a Prayer


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

you gotta send me that song..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Here ya go...


Phantom Planet - California


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

and that one..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Jeez, im like a bloody great Juke box 


Something Corporate - You're Gone


----------



## Crippen (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok CC what else you got we can av?????

I have to admit to listening to Mr Blunt.... feeling mighty chilled too I might add.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 25, 2005)

"Maak het donker in het donker" By Johnny Jones


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 26, 2005)

me and a few mates wanted to see mr. blunt live, but he's sold out


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 26, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Ok CC what else you got we can av?????
> 
> I have to admit to listening to Mr Blunt.... feeling mighty chilled too I might add.



You name it, theres a high possibility Ill have it...Or can get it for you. 8)

Allister - Friday Night


----------



## Crazy (Aug 26, 2005)

Take Me Out - Franz Ferdinand


----------



## plan_D (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright, CC, music man get Show Me How to Live (re-mix) by T-Ray. 

And I'm listenin' to Big Dumb Sex by Soundgarden.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 27, 2005)

Is the same song, but by Audioslave, good enough for you?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

the dambusters theme............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok, well I can get most songs D 

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 27, 2005)

beauty and the beast from beaty and the beast?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

First off, I already have that song GrG but thanks. I have both Audioslave albums. And on another note, I have the re-mix by T-Ray too, I was just testing you. 

Out of Exile - Audioslave; just finished...

...now Pop's Love Suicide - Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## Crippen (Aug 27, 2005)

Loving the music sharing ...ta!!!

Im listening to ....Festival (album).

Hey Lancs I have tickets to see the young Mr Blunt in Feb 2006.... and Thunder in January. 
there were a couple of others I fancied but they are on whilst I am away. I have my fingers crossed for another Manchester date for the Foo Fighters ... I could have got tickets but I wanted them nearer the front ( they sold out quick.... so you never know, they have just put an extra one on at Earls court).
Anyone know of anyone else touring...worth seeing?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 27, 2005)

Slade - Cum On Feel The Noize


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm listening to this -


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm listening to this.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 27, 2005)

You admitted to that? 

And I'm listening to this; One Headlight - The Wallflowers.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 27, 2005)

plan_D said:


> You admitted to that?


Trust me, crank it up for your mates. They'll love it. :-"


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Carl orff


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

This is a new way of doing things...  Im listening to this


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Purple Haze Hendrix


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

The only problem with this way is I'm goin' to wonder who actually took the time to download the songs. And we all know everybody wanted to hear what NS was listenin' to 'cos of my reaction. 

And have you got all the songs from Rage Against the Machine - Rage Against the Machine, CC?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

No-one will download my songs 

Ill list the ones I have from that album:

Freedom
Testify
Bulls On Parade
Killing In The Name
Bombtrack (Not that great quality though)
Fistful Of Steel
Take The Power Back
Bullet In The Head
Wake Up
Township Rebellion


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

On the road again Canned heat


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

REM - Everybody Hurts


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Brilliant CC first REM I brought
Saxon Wheels of Steel
Semisonic Closing Time


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Slight change now, Sex Pistols - Friggin in the Riggin


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Nostalgia trip Beatles LSD A Day in the Life


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Silverchair - Anas Song (Open Fire)


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

As the movies about Jeff waynes War of the Worlds 
Is the film any good? CC


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Testify and Bulls on Parade aren't from the album; Rage Against the Machine. Testify is from Battle of Los Angeles and Bulls on Parade is from Evil Empire. 

And I'm listening to this; Go - Pearl Jam.

I downloaded your song, CC, I just haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2005)

trackend said:


> As the movies about Jeff waynes War of the Worlds
> Is the film any good? CC




Very. Very creepy, and very tense, but very good. 8)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

War of the Worlds is a boring movie. It could have been a lot better.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Do you reckon it should have stuck to the H.G Wells book? D


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2005)

plan_D said:


> War of the Worlds is a boring movie. It could have been a lot better.



True. They should have booted farking screaming-all-the-time Dakota Fanning. Oh, and gotten an actor that actually grew sometime in his life.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

I think it should have been kept like the book, yes. However, even in a modern setting it could have been made better. The problem was that it's a 12A so nothing really happens.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Spielburg money spinning in that D, no good reducing your audience size
is it.
I think Tom Cruise is a very under rated actor In Rain man he out shone Hoffman his good looks have actually been a hindrance to him


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Tom Cruise can be a good actor in a good movie. He needed Hoffman in Rain Man to make him good. Look at most of Cruise's other movies, they're dump, so they make him dump. 

Yes, most of the movies these days are 12A because they don't care about a good movie, they care about a good cash back. It's the same with Terminator 3 - a 12A! The first one was an 18!


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Not always PD, Cruise was very good in a Few good men and Born on the fourth of July. you are right though its youngster money they like (future audience attendances ect)


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Born on the 4th of July is a good movie though, so Cruise is good in it. And I've never seen a Few Good Men.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Watch it PD, it's well worth a visit Jack Nicholson is one arrogant son o bitch.
oh Guns of Navarone Royal Marine school of music


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 28, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Tom Cruise can be a good actor in a good movie. He needed Hoffman in Rain Man to make him good. Look at most of Cruise's other movies, they're dump, so they make him dump.
> 
> Yes, most of the movies these days are 12A because they don't care about a good movie, they care about a good cash back. It's the same with Terminator 3 - a 12A! The first one was an 18!



T3 had the shite-iest ending evAr. Plus, the bastards didn't exactly prepare for the possible retirement of Ahhhnuld, and simply substituting him with another actor simply won't fit. No one can do ze "I'll be bahhhhck" as well as him.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Tom Cruise is great in Top Gun too. 

The higher rated films are always the best - Pulp Fiction, Full Metal Jacket, Apocalypse Now etc...Dunno why, they just are.



Something Corporate - Bad Days


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Salty Dog Whiter Shade of Pale  from an ex local band Procol Harum


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Top Gun is a shit movie, so is Pulp Fiction, Apocalypse Now is over-rated and Full Metal Jacket is boring now I've seen it so many times.


----------



## Erich (Aug 28, 2005)

sadly I agree with Plan_ on those films. over-rated to the max and crap acting


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Ill pretend I didnt hear that...


Something Corporate - I Woke Up In A Car


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

Is that because y'know me and Erich are right?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

Well I enjoyed them, as do my friends.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Top Gun is idiotic. I've even spoken to F-14 pilots who thought it was the biggest load of sh*t they'd ever seen. Two of them had been aggressor pilots.


----------



## trackend (Aug 28, 2005)

Oh im upset now Skimm,  
I thought US and most other performance aircraft pilots all drove around popping wheels on bikes and shouting yeha ( well the British would shout tally ho) and they require no high level of education or disipline at all to be let loose with a multi million dollar piece of hardware


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, they do. :-"
And Canadian pilots all shout "Whoopty-do, eh?".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont really care that its farfetched and inaccurate, Its entertaining  Even ill admit myself that at the beginning I was saying to myself "Please dont go upside now a couple of feet above the MiG cos that would be saaad"


----------



## plan_D (Aug 28, 2005)

It's a cheesy load of dump, Top Gun that is, not the CAF.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

Well everyone has their opinons...I will now agree with you hawever that Apocalypse Now is overrated. I watched the whole film for the first time lastnight and was a bit disappointed to be honest. It satarts off great, but slowly deteriorates...


Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## Pisis (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter Tosh


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 29, 2005)

New Found Glory - All About Her


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

Daughter - Pearl Jam


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 31, 2005)

The Early November - The Mountain Range in my Living Room


----------



## plan_D (Aug 31, 2005)

Glide - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Pisis (Sep 1, 2005)

Desmond Dekker - Israelites


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Midtown - No Place Feels Like Home


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Good Song!

New Found Glory - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

18 and Life - Skid Row


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The Starting Line - Sunday Drive


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

I will Remember you - Skid Row


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The Starting Line - Left Coast Envy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Youth gone Wild - Skid Row

See a trend here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

I think I can...theres a similar trend in my music  

The Starting Line - Best Of Me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

No bone head!

People = Shit - Slipknot


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

The Starting Line - Cheek To Cheek


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Cowboys from Hell - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

U.S Bombs - Tora Tora Tora


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Stairway to Heaven - Led Zeppelin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

A Classic 8)

Fightstar - Paint Your Target


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 1, 2005)

Love Bites - Def Leppard


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 1, 2005)

Kula Shakers - Hush


----------



## zerum (Sep 1, 2005)

ZZ top: Mescalero and Mungo Jerry : Simply the best.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 1, 2005)

Like Suicide - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Daniel Powter - Bad Day


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2005)

Zero - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Something Corporate - Konstantine


----------



## plan_D (Sep 2, 2005)

Spoonman - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

AC/DC - Highway to Hell


----------



## Crippen (Sep 2, 2005)

one of my all time favourite tracks that CC. (my funeral song infact)
I have 'Faithless' The Greatest Hits on at the moment....has the rock chick lost it? Sorry but 'Insomnia' is the best botty moving dance track ever and a gal has to shake her botty now and again


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 2, 2005)

Somebody Told Me- The Killers


----------



## Archangel (Sep 3, 2005)

Leaves' Eyes - Vinland Saga


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2005)

ACDC - Rock 'n' Roll ain't Noise Polution


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 3, 2005)

Ballad of the Green Beret


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Midtown - Direction


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

Dire Straights- Sultans of Swing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Nickelback - Photograph.

This song's awesome 8)


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 3, 2005)

Queen- Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 3, 2005)

Golden Earring - Radar Love


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Chas&Dave- Snooker Loopy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Mother - Danzig


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Less Than Jake - All My Best Friends Are Metalheads


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Fallen Angel - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Stay Tonight


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Hit the Lights - Metallica


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Less Than Jake- Econologed


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

When Worlds Collide - Power Man 5000


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Matchbook Romance - Tiger Lily


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Space Lord - Monster Magnet


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

MC Hammer - You Cant Touch This


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

You are Gay!

Hollow - Pantera


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Its so comical though 

The Righteous Brothers - You've Lost That Loving Feeling


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Green Day- Give Me Novocaine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Great song. I have there record on vinyl, and there song "The Unchained Melody" was me and wifes song at our wedding.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Okay mine was actually for CC's post.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking Greenday, at a wedding? 

Seether - Remedy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2005)

Metallica - Carpe Diem Baby


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

ZZ Top- Gimme All Your Lovin


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

The Righteous Brothers - You've Lost That Loving Feeling


----------



## Pisis (Sep 4, 2005)

nothing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 4, 2005)

How can you be online and not listen to music?  

Muse - Plug in Baby


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 4, 2005)

Reel Big Fish- Everything Sucks just finished

Right Said Fred- I'm Too Sexy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Smoke on the Water - Deep Purple


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Good song there CC.

One - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Yep. Im in a pretty good mood today cos i've finally got an electric guitar teacher!

The Early November - The Mountain Range In My Living Room


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Creek Mary`s Blood - Nightwish


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Our Lawyers Made Us Change the Name Of This Song So We Dont Get Sued


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

Beyond the Wheel - Soundgarden


----------



## Lunatic (Sep 5, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne - Steely Dan

Dogs/Sheep - Pink Floyd


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Ive Got A Dark Alley and a Bad Idea That Says You Should Shut Your Mouth


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

The Shadows- Apache


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

Big Dumb Sex - Soundgarden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - Dance, Dance


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

Green Day- Hitchin A Ride


----------



## Pisis (Sep 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> How can you be online and not listen to music?
> 
> Muse - Plug in Baby



cuz i dont have the radio and the pc in the same room


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

Play music on your computer

Reel Big Fish- Brand New Hero


----------



## plan_D (Sep 5, 2005)

Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Blackened - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2005)

Harold Faltermeyer - Top Gun Anthem


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 5, 2005)

Flashdance


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 5, 2005)

Flight of the Valkrye - Wagner


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 5, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket Military Cadence


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 5, 2005)

Now im listening to:

So Says I- The Shins


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2005)

Township Rebellion - Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Pisis (Sep 6, 2005)

The Cream


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2005)

No Way Out - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 6, 2005)

Aerosmith - Livin on the edge


----------



## plan_D (Sep 6, 2005)

Brush Away - AiC.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

Kissing the Lipless- The Shins


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 7, 2005)

Mighty Mighty Bosstones- Pictures To Prove It


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 7, 2005)

Heaven is a Lie - Lacuna Coil


----------



## plan_D (Sep 7, 2005)

U-Mass - Pixies


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 7, 2005)

Worry A Lot- The Like Young


----------



## plan_D (Sep 7, 2005)

We Die Young - AiC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Progenies of the Great Apocolypse - Dimu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

They Stood up for Love - Live 

Very, very loud 'cos I'm on me own. Muahahaha.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Lepers Among Us- Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Show Me How to Live - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

For the World to Dictate our Death - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

No Way Out - STP


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Blood Hunger Doctrine - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Grind - AiC


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Allehelgens Dad I Helveds Rike - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Get on the Snake - Soundgarden

From the album Louder than Love which is basically all about sex. The whole album!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Cataclysm Children - Dimmu Borgir

From the album - Death Cult Armageddon which is basically about Death, Darkness, and Decay. The Whole Album!


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Death, Darkness and Decay, eh? I bet they're mean in bed. 

Undone - Pearl Jam


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

I would not know how they are in bed!

Eradication Instincts Defined - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

All three at once. I bet they're demons. 

Birth Ritual - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

unorthodox Manifesto - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

X-Ray Mind - Mad Season


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Heavenly Perverse - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Crackerman - STP


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 9, 2005)

Satan my Master - Dimmu Borgir


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Cochise - Audioslave 

You should hear these speakers struggle. Muahahah!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2005)

KT Tunstall- black horse and the cherry tree.........


----------



## plan_D (Sep 9, 2005)

Hands All Over - Soundgarden


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

Abba- super trooper.......


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

...seriously?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

no, as i was typing that it moved onto i have a dream.....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

So, you lied to us?


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

"he is the dancing queen.."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

No doubt.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

thank god CC is here to read this, he's at camp camp........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Camp camp?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

well, more specifically a camp out buy a dam near us, i just figure saying camp camp might take some of the heat off me.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Ah.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

Zehn Kleine Jagermeister - Die Toten Hosen


----------



## plan_D (Sep 11, 2005)

Automatic Flowers - Our Lady Peace


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Nothing I am watching Football.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

bowling for soup........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Still Football!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 12, 2005)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird


----------



## plan_D (Sep 12, 2005)

Black - Pearl Jam (Live at Benaroya Hall)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 13, 2005)

Mr. Crowley - Ozzy


----------



## plan_D (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't know what I'm listening to, but I like it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

You dont know? 

The Starting Line - Nothings Gonna Stop Us Now


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah...people send me music to try and convert me to their ways...or just give opinions on it....so, y'know...sometimes they don't have the song title or even the group in the file name...dumbasses for you.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 14, 2005)

What a coincidence, I just got the e-mail replied to where I asked what the f*ck the song was. It's Scavenger by Killradio.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

I dont like it when people like the music I like, cos I like individual music that no-one else has heard of, except people from Bristol...every time I buy a CD off Amazon all the reviews are by people from Bristol... 

Fall Out Boy - Sophmore Slump Or Comeback of the Year


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2005)

Walk - Pantera


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

David Bowie- life on mars...........


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Birth Ritual - Soundgarden


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Nothing I am on 24 hour Staff Duty.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Superunknown - Soundgarden

I've got to stay here for my nephew!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Still nothing. I am going to keep reminding you guys that I am not listening to anything.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

That's nice of you. 

Show Me How to Live [re-mix] - T-Ray


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Nothing....


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Down - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Good song.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes. Yes it is. 

All In Suit - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I always like STP. Not my favorite band but I liked there music.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Scott Weiland is a freakin' awesome singer. Extremely diverse. My favourite always depends on my mood...but I like STP almost all the time. 

Your Time Has Come - Audioslave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I have many fav. My favorite band though is and allways will be Metallica.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

I Am the Highway - Audioslave

Anything that involves Chris Cornell normally is a hit with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I like him, preferred him when he was with Soundgarden but not one of my standout favorites.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

Show Me How to Live [re-mix] - Audioslave T-Ray


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

That song annoys me. I dont know why, it does not sound that bad, I think it might be the chorus where he sings "Show me how to live"


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

But that part is sooooooo Soundgardenish it aint funny....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I dont like it, it annoys me for some unknown reason.

Right now I am listening to some soldiers loud music in the barracks room above me. It sucks. Some 50 cent crap rap or something.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Go get an M-79 and bloop one through the ceilling.... (then run fast btw)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

I really hate music like that all I hear is boom, boom, boom, boom "If you fuck with my hoes, you fucking with my money, if you fuck with my money you fucking with me.....kill the pigs!"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

I hate rap! Everyone at my school is always singing that bull shit!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2005)

some rap's quite good......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Only if ur attempting to force a Latin Dictator out of his home with Spotlights and horrible Music....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

Rap is not even music. 

Right now I am listening to other guy on duty with me eat.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Catchy rhythm?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

More of a smacking.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 17, 2005)

Catchy smacking?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Now I hear the banging of a head board and light screaming from a girl getting banged by her boyfriend in the barracks room above me. No shit! The place where I have duty is in the basement of the barracks and some guy and girl are going to town right now.

Since I know who lives upstairs it is deffinatly not music to my ears.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 18, 2005)

Shakira ft. Alejandro Sanz - La Tortura 8)


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

Rebel - Killradio


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 18, 2005)

Bowling for soup- half way around the world

and does anyone have a copy of the beatles, hey jude i can have?


----------



## plan_D (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry, I don't. 

Scavenger - Killradio


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 18, 2005)

Ive got it but I have to go and download a zip program first before I can upload to here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I have it...

Fall Out Boy - Of All The Gin Joints In All The World


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Hold On


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweet Emotions - Aerosmith


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Festival Song


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Bonnie und Clyde - Die Totenhosen


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Good Charlotte - The Anthem


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Am I Evil - Metallica


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Boys and Girls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Iced Earth - Iced Earth


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

Reagge that I burnt onto a CD few days ago..............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Nothing now, my wife is sleeping so I am not making noise. Going to bed anyhow pretty soon.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 24, 2005)

the Beatles - White Album that I just finished downloading! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name


----------



## Pisis (Sep 25, 2005)

Sizzla Kolongi - Knowing Each Other


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Send me an Angel - The Scorpions


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Blink 182 - F*ck a Dog


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Fall Out Boy - XO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Run to the Hills - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Boys and Girls


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Great White Pill - Marilyn Manson


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Good Charlotte - Hold On


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 25, 2005)

Closer - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 25, 2005)

Green Day - St Jimmy


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2005)

ACDC - Highway to Hell


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 25, 2005)

enya,kenny g 8) 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

3 Doors Down - Here Without You


----------



## trackend (Sep 26, 2005)

Whole lot of love CCS


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2005)

AC/DC - Back In Black


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 26, 2005)

live licks /rolling stone's last album


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

Im at the hanger right now and when I saw that you guys were playing AC/DC I had to put it in. Right now it is 

You Shook me All Night Long - AC/DC

There are actually a bunch of pilots and crew chiefs dancing on the hanger floor right now. Pretty crazy actually.


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 27, 2005)

now,some salsa,from celia cruz


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2005)

Until it Sleeps - Metallica


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2005)

Limp Bizkit- Hot Dog........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 28, 2005)

Coheed And Cambria - Welcome Home


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Minority - Green Day


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 2, 2005)

The Eagles - New Kid in Town


----------



## trackend (Oct 2, 2005)

Wehrmacht - Panzerlied (Battle of the Bulge Soundtrack)


----------



## JCS (Oct 2, 2005)

Pink Floyd - Learning to Fly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

Good song.

Court Of The Crimson King by Saxon


----------



## Pisis (Oct 2, 2005)

some punk


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2005)

The Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Jack's Mannequin - I'm Ready


----------



## Yeoman1000 (Oct 3, 2005)

evanescence-thoughtless


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

So you ARE Yeoman...Why not use your old SN?

Muse - Plug In Baby


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2005)

Muse - Hysteria


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 3, 2005)

Ah Hysteria, AWESOME song 8)


Relient K - Sadie Hawkins Dance


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 6, 2005)

I am closing this thread and continuing it.....


----------

